# Craftsman Contractor Saw



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Gang,

I saw a used Craftsman 315.228490 contractor type saw for sale for $250. Though not a current model (I don't think) it's a fairly recent 1-3/4 hp model with a mobile base and according to it's manual (on the Sears site in pdf) it has some type of riving knife. I know that some Craftsman saws are good and some are junk. Does anyone know about this one? I've been checking out the Ridgid TS-3660 for $400 but if this is a decent quality saw I may go look at it. One thing I don't like is that it doesn't have solid extension tables (finger pinchers).

Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that particular model, but I know that 315.###### prefix means it was made by TTI/Ryobi between 1997 and 2004. In 2004 Sears dropped that saw style from their lineup and switched to the Orion/Steel City made hybrids, and TTI/Ryobi started to manufacture the Ridgid 3650 for Emerson.....the 3650 has a great deal in common with the guts of the saw you're looking at, as they're all based on the same Emerson contractor saw design. 

I don't think $250 is a bad price for that saw, depending on the condition and extras, but it's not a steal either. The fence may be different, and the wings obviously are. The Ridgid 3650/3660 is currently being clearanced at $399, and is often available with a 10% discount making it $360....how much does an additional $110 (+ any tax) dissuade a purchase? You'd have a new saw, updated fence, solid wings, Herculift, Ridgid warranty, and the lifetime service agreement. 

I received this email from HD recently...good for online purchases, but there's always a chance that the store may honor it if you bring it with you....not quite 10% off the saw's price, but close.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, Scott!

You made some good points about the warranty, the wings, the fence, etc. If I'd burn the motor out on the Craftsman I'd be kicking myself. The lifetime service agreement with Ridgid is tough to beat.

The saw in question can be seen here: http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/1084666139.html Scott, I figured you'd have some familiarity with that line of saws and was happy that you replied. The saw looks great but I'd have no idea how many board feet were shoved through it.

Thanks for the coupons. I have a friend that works at HD and I'm going to ask her if one of the coupons would work. She might also know if there are any other discounts available. 

I did find out that HD no longer offers 10% off if you open a credit card, though.

Another advantage to buying new is that I don't have to get an assembled saw home and then down to the basement. I can take a new one from van to basement piece by piece and then assemble it to my fussy satisfaction.

Speaking of used saw deals, here's a scary situation with a granite topped Steel City: http://cgi.ebay.com/STEEL-CITY-10-G...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I wonder how a CI table would have survived that?

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A "mover's kit" from your local post office should contain a Lowe's 10% coupon that HD will accept. 

That saw does look to be in nice shape. A replacement motor on Ebay would run $100-$125 if ever needed. You could slide those rails to the right to get more than 24" rip. (maybe he'd take $200?)

Check out the Ridgid 3612, which preceeded the 3650:


----------

